# Largest and most diverse



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe this has been posted before, but to my knowledge this is the latest upgrades.https://www.youtube.com/embed/ACkmg3Y64_s?rel=0
Thank you Sgt. Becker USMC


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow. Just wow!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

There are additional videos out there that feature more of the airport that is stunning.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

A friend of mine sent this to me in an e-mail, and I will never tire of seeing it again, wonderful!


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The Tobu World Square is a 1/24 scale mockup of famous buildings throughout the world. It is found in Japan. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one know what scale it is?


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

It is all in 1 : 87 scale H0
greetings from derPeter


----------

